# New born Visa South Africa quickest option



## Brill23 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi @legalman, 

We are expecting a baby in feb end and want to travel to India in june first week because of some urgent stuff at home. The unabridged birth certificate both SA and Indian is the first step and passport is the next. I am worried a dependant child Visa will take much more time.. Can you suggest any Visa category (heard of a stay permit) which I can get faster.. I can apply for the proper Visa once I reach India. I am on ICT here. 

Thanks, 
Brill


----------

